# Water Lettuce vs nitrate



## rbco (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi guys. Firstly hello, just signed up although the forum has been popping up on web searches for ages. 

Now... I'm currently struggling with high nitrates (40ppm) from my tap water. Hopefully a short-term problem, currently having tests undertaken on the infrastructure. 

I help run a small fish re-homing centre (in the UK) and also keep a number of fishes myself (currently wild caught Malawis, but I chop and change like the wind). I normally fill a 600 litre container with tap water and have some airstones running for 24 hours then use it for water changes. I fill the container 2 or 3 times a week. 

I'm struggling to find ways to reduce my nitrate, I'd like to continue using tap water as beyond the nitrate it's pretty good. I won't go into too much detail but all the 'regular' nitrate removal methods have been ruled out, so I'm considering some floating plants to help. But, you could write everything I know about plants on the back of a postage stamp. 

Bare sides/bottomed 600 litre plastic water container. Approx 13 square foot of surface area, approx 2 foot depth. Cold tap water introduced into a heated room. Water aerates for 24+ hours, is used then container filled again with more cold tap water (and all it's chlorine etc). Only 'room' lighting (UV strips) and at 6foot+ height (a long way from the water). Air temperature slightly above water temperature, low humidity. Happy to have entire surface covered with plants if it'll help. 

I'm sure there are a few reasons why water lettuce isn't suited to the set-up, but hopefully easily put-right with a few adjustments. I need the room to stay 'dry' so humidity might be an issue, but I'm also about most days so could spray or something if that would help? But will 24 hours at a time in with lettuce make a difference? Any help you can offer is appreciated.

Cheers

Nick


----------



## musicmanmoses (Dec 13, 2010)

Most floating plants are good at removing nitrate from water, but duckweed in particular is extremely hardy, multiplies very quickly, and can thrive in less than perfect conditions. It is an annoying plant to get rid of, though it may be better than water lettuce for this particular use!


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

Just a thought. What dechlorinator do you use? I would reccomend Prime (Seachem). It not only removes chlorine and chlorimines(SP?) but it detoxifies ammonia, nitrates and nitrites. It is also pretty cheap.


----------



## rbco (Jul 1, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Just a thought. What dechlorinator do you use? I would reccomend Prime (Seachem). It not only removes chlorine and chlorimines(SP?) but it detoxifies ammonia, nitrates and nitrites. It is also pretty cheap.


I try not to treat the water at all, it's aerated for 24 hours. Ideally, I'd like an ongoing, zero-extra-cost solution if possible.


----------



## 10galfornow (May 13, 2011)

RipariumGuy said:


> Just a thought. What dechlorinator do you use? I would reccomend Prime (Seachem). It not only removes chlorine and chlorimines(SP?) but it detoxifies ammonia, nitrates and nitrites. It is also pretty cheap.


and it neutralizes heavy metals! and you really should be treating your water with something, the chloramines don't evaporate from the water.


----------



## rbco (Jul 1, 2011)

Prime is used at x5 dose to remove nitrate (I believe), which although only pennies, it's several pennies that continue to add up. 

If there's a way to use plants to do the same job, then I'm happy to hear it.


----------



## magicmagni (Nov 7, 2003)

And the nice thing about floating plants is that they are much easier to grow than submerged like most of us have here. It you just want function then that is the way to go. Get some good lights on them and you are set. The brighter the lighting the faster more nitrate they will remove.

If you have a sump on your tank you can just put some plants right in there or if you have the room get a large kiddie pool in a sunny part of your yard and load it up with plants and use that water for your tanks.


----------

